# AV Synch problem



## mltenzer (Jun 25, 2006)

I am new to this forum. Yesterday I installed a new LCD television and hooked it to the VIP211 from Dish. Immediately I noticed the AV synch problem others have mentioned on this site. My VIP211 is directly attached to the television via a HDMI cable. At present I am using the internal amp and speakers in the television. 

Anyone come up with a solution to this problem? I spoke to Dish tech support twice. Once they said that they were aware of the problem but didn't know when the fix would be provided. On the other call the tech said that they had never heard of the problem.


----------



## brg606 (Mar 6, 2006)

mltenzer said:


> I am new to this forum. Yesterday I installed a new LCD television and hooked it to the VIP211 from Dish. Immediately I noticed the AV synch problem others have mentioned on this site. My VIP211 is directly attached to the television via a HDMI cable. At present I am using the internal amp and speakers in the television.
> 
> Anyone come up with a solution to this problem? I spoke to Dish tech support twice. Once they said that they were aware of the problem but didn't know when the fix would be provided. On the other call the tech said that they had never heard of the problem.


they never want to admit it's their problem because that would make them liable for adjustments to the bill. it IS theie fault and i have the same issue, mainly on my hd locals (houston).


----------



## thanwu (May 2, 2006)

I wonder if you have a AV reciever? Did you try to go through the reviever, then video-out to TV? There are a lot of people complaining the audio synch problem, but It did not happen to me. You can adjust the delay time if you have a good reciever(I did not adjust mine). I had a 811 before I upgraded to 211. I connect my 211 and AV reciever with HDMI, and another HDMI cable between my AV reciever to my TV. Please post the model of your TV so other people have better idea of your situation.

Panasonic 42PX60U
Yamaha RX-V2600
Panasonic S97s DVD player
Axiom M60ti speakers



mltenzer said:


> I am new to this forum. Yesterday I installed a new LCD television and hooked it to the VIP211 from Dish. Immediately I noticed the AV synch problem others have mentioned on this site. My VIP211 is directly attached to the television via a HDMI cable. At present I am using the internal amp and speakers in the television.
> 
> Anyone come up with a solution to this problem? I spoke to Dish tech support twice. Once they said that they were aware of the problem but didn't know when the fix would be provided. On the other call the tech said that they had never heard of the problem.


----------

